# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  Aug/Sept '18 Lite Challenge: Morningfall Summit

## elboe

I thought I'd throw my hat into the ring for this challenge. My map is based on an adventure article in _Dungeon_ magazine #165, _Remains of the Empire._ The adventure was written by Kolja Raven Liquette with illustrations by David Martin, Ben Wootten, and Warren Mahy. Cartography for the battle maps was by Mike Schley. The setting is a crater formed at the summit of a mountain when a giant floating fortress crashed thousands of years ago. The magic of the fortress still permeates the crater causing objects to float around.

The article is behind a paywall on Wizards of the Coast's website if anyone has a subscription and wants to look it up. The opening illustration is very evocative, but doesn't quite match the description in the text. The same with the battle maps, very well done but not quite how I picture them when I read the adventure. What is missing is a map of the overall crater, so here is my attempt. I am using Clip Studio Paint.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Bogie

Welcome to the Challenge elboe!  I love it when people make maps for actual adventures.

----------


## elboe

A quick WIP. Worked on the trees. Need to start on the Crater itself next.

### Latest WIP ###

----------

